# Tips fürs Brandungsangel!?



## jakob007 (27. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

So nun ists soweit: am freitag beginnen endlich die herbstferien und natürlich auch der urlaub in Zoutelande direkt am Meer! Da hab ich mir gedacht, da könnteste doch endlich mal Brandungsangeln! So alles klar, den ganzen Kram rausgesucht!
ALLERDINGS #c kein plan wo die guten stellen im meer sind !
Habt ihr tipps für bezüglich guter Montagen (für Schollen etc... ) und Die Standplätze der Fische im Meer? Wäre super hilfreich für mich!

Danke im Vorraus!

Jakob


----------



## Micky (27. September 2005)

*AW: Tips fürs Brandungsangel!?*



> urlaub in Zoutelande


 Wo liegt das? An der Ostsee (Ostholstein) jedenfalls net...


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Tips fürs Brandungsangel!?*

@ Micky

Das is in Kackmandu :q ... Ne, ich glaub das is in Holland, oder?!


----------



## Jirko (27. September 2005)

*AW: Tips fürs Brandungsangel!?*

hallo jacob #h

ich hab dein anliegen mal in´s hollandforum geschubst und hoffe, daß du den einen oder anderen input bekommst... drück dir jedenfalls alle däumlein dafür #h

lütte hilfe für die helfenden:





quelle: zoutelande.com #h


----------



## Micky (27. September 2005)

*AW: Tips fürs Brandungsangel!?*

Marcy guck mal, da kann man Fähren fangen... #6 

@ jakob: Schönen Urlaub und viel Spass... vor allem beim Drill !!! :q


----------



## Rumpelrudi (27. September 2005)

*AW: Tips fürs Brandungsangel!?*

Jau, hat Jirko richtig gemacht.

Ich glaube auch, dass ich aus der Gegend einige Berichte über Seezungen und endlose Unterwasser-Sandwüsten im Hollandforum gelesen habe.

Aaaarmaa Jakob, ausgerechnet den härtesten Nordgepolten mußte er in die Hände fallen.:q:q

Liegt auf der berühmten und weltbekannten Halbinsel Walcheren, dicht an der belgischen Grenze.

Gebackenes Fischfilet heißt da Kibbeling, oder so.

Mehr weiß ich ooch nich#c


----------



## degl (27. September 2005)

*AW: Tips fürs Brandungsangel!?*

@jakob007,


nimm am besten ein auto mit anhängerkupplung mit,gilts dann als einheimischer und bekommst die guten tips:m 

gruß degl


----------



## krauthis7 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Tips fürs Brandungsangel!?*

hy ich war mit meinem bruder auch schon dort angeln empfehlen kann ich das strandstück zwischen domburg und westkapelle ,dort solltest du mit rotwurm oder wattwurm angeln ,es ist ein sehr gutes stück für wolfsbarsche ,wir waren dort nachtangel und es hatt sich mehr als gelohnt.. hoffe ich konnte diir helfen gruß rolf


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. September 2005)

*AW: Tips fürs Brandungsangel!?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Gebackenes Fischfilet heißt da Kibbeling, oder so.


 Nicht oder so. Es heißt Kibbeling und schmeckt phantastisch.





			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> nimm am besten ein auto mit anhängerkupplung mit,gilts dann als einheimischer und bekommst die guten tips :m


 Aber auch nur wenn die Fietsen-Halterung auch dran ist. 

@jakob007
einige gute Informationen findest du sicherlich hier.  :m


----------



## indefischer (27. September 2005)

*AW: Tips fürs Brandungsangel!?*

Hi Jakob.
 Hast Du es gut. In wenigen Tagen am Meer...
Gute Stellen? Im Grunde der ganze Strand, aber besser nah an den Pollerreihen. Wenn Du miet der wathoese einwatest erreichst Du in Zoutelande bei Ebbe richtig tiefes Wasser, weil die Fahrtrinne direkt vorm Strand verläuft. Zwischen Zoutelande und Westkapelle liegt ein Wrack , dass bei Ebbe manchmal zu sehen ist. Auch ne gute Stelle aber hängergefahr. Wie krauthis7 schon sagt sind auch andere Abschnitte gut. Ich würd nur nicht bei den Steinbefestigungen auf Grund angeln, da ist fast jeder Wurf ein Abriss. Am besten läuft natürlich abends/nachts, wenn dann noch das Wasser kommt kann fast gar nichts schiefgehen. Montagen? Hab ich nie so großen wert drauf gelegt. Laufbleimontage ist für Zunge nicht schlecht. Ansonsten irgendein Paternoster- 2Haken und raus damit. Köder, Zubehör&Co: Zuiderduin zwischen Zoutelande und Westkapelle den Jossesweg rein. Guter Laden.
Viel Spass 
Grüß das Meer:k


----------



## Ralf-Hermanns (29. September 2005)

*AW: Tips fürs Brandungsangel!?*

Hallo Jackob

Fahre auch am Samstag nach Zoutelande "Camping Janse".
Hab mein Angelzeug schon eingepackt.
Vieleicht sieht man sich.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Mac Gill (30. September 2005)

*AW: Tips fürs Brandungsangel!?*

Hi, ich fahre ab Mittwoch nach Westkapelle -> ich bin auf dem Campingplatz mit dem o.g. Angelladen. Angelsachen sind natürlich dabei!

Ich habe im Sommer was ganz besonderes da gefangen:  >> Klick <<


----------

